# Status 530 aerial :- Instruction for use.



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Hi yo'all.

Anyone kind persons help with the request.
Different motorhome .. different aerial.

No instructions for use.
Too may variables.

Regards Graham & Judith


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi grandjud

ive theres a few folks here got them , myself included , never kept the instructions though , just ask away and well try and help.


----------

